# Need Help With Name



## LauraNat (Jul 8, 2014)

Background Story: 5 years ago I adopted my first Taiwan stray (a Formosan Mountain Dog Mix) from stray-dogs.org (no longer active). His name was He-Gi, and was renamed Reginald. This year we adopted our 2nd Taiwan rescue (also a FMD) from a lady named Eve Yu, who we named Avra (pronounced Ai-vra). 

Since Avra came into our life, I have been helping Eve, and another rescuer named Wendy Wu, as their first Canadian representative find homes for Taiwan dogs in Canada. So far we have placed 12 in BC since January.:clap2:

Eve and Wendy sponsor their dogs (pay for airfare, foster care fees, vet bills, pound bail, etc.), and rely on donations. Their only means of profiling their dogs is by their Facebook pages. I have been posting ads on my local classifieds site, and kijiji, but a lot of people are understandably leery about sending money overseas. I think if we had a website, we would increase our adoptions. 

The indigenous/native breed (FMD) in Taiwan are referred to as "Tǔgǒu" (pronounced Too-Go) which roughly translates to "Dog of the Earth"

Goals: My goal for this site is to bring awareness to Taiwan's stray dogs.
I want to help rescuers have another means to reach potential adopters. I want them to have a place to post their dogs, as well as the dogs in the '12 night' pounds. My ultimate goal is to help rescuers in other parts of the world with their indigenous strays (India, Mexico, Russia, etc.)

I picture this site being a Pet-finder for Native Breeds.

I want the name to give the idea that this is a site/group dedicated to finding native dogs homes. I had originally thought of these names:

Earth Dog Connection 
Earth Dog Rescue 
Tugou Rescue

...and I really liked Earth Dog Connection because it also played into the thought of one day have a global rescue for "Dogs of the Earth". It was then brought to my attention a lot of people refer to terriers as Earth dogs and might get confused. 
Some other words instead of Earth:
Native
Indigenous
Primitive

Words in place of Dog:
Breed
Canid/Canine
Cur
Stray
Mix/Mutt
Tail-Wagger



Also, I'm not quite sure if I might come under some heat for labeling it as a rescue (would that be legal?), actually I'm not quite sure what to label it. So I was thinking of synonyms such as 
Connection
Society
Association
Salvation
Group
Organization
Finder
Discovery


Also, I need a slogan. I was thinking "Every street dog deserves a home", or "Connecting Taiwan street dogs to Canadian homes"...Something along those lines. I feel like the slogan is too stiff... not very catchy or different...

If you have any adjustments or different ideas please let me hear your thoughts!! Please any name that comes to mind!


Thank you for your read!


----------



## silver wolves (Jul 13, 2014)

Mine is ridiculous but here we go :
Canine Connection

Slogan : Doggedy determined to Rescue
I'll add if I get inspiration


----------

